# Northwave Arctic Commuter vs. Celsius GTX



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Are these going to peform the same but with the Commuter having high visibility? The reason I'm asking is that I can't seem to find the Celsius in my size at decent price (lowest 236 dolla) whereas the commuter could be had for 158. I do a lot of urban riding (kinda half to until trails dry out) so the high visibility isn't a bad thing. 

My current shoes Serfas Saddleback are really cold and require shoe covers. Even with shoe covers and 3x layers of socks if it gets below 20 degrees it feels like the heat is being sucked out of my feet through the sole/cleats. My feet still get cold in low 20s after being out there for a while. 

I'm open to other winter shoe suggestions as well (well priced ones).


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Well I bought the Commuters anyways for 158 shipped. Photos in 10-14 days lol since they are coming from ChainReaction lol.


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

If you mean the Celsius Arctic, then as far as I can tell, they look to be basically the same shoe, just the dayglo yellow for the Commuter.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Well I have got some miles on the shoes now and they have been awesome!

At first the right foot was tight and midsole felt scrunched. I wore them to work the first day to try and break it in which helped bit still took a few more days to feel good. Now they feel great.

At first I felt skeptical about their quick lacing system, however it has worked very well and haven't had any issues. And as a mechanical person I cannot for see any future issues (unlike Spec's dial), if there are any u can easily revert to standard shoe laces.

I think the best test so far was the 29mile race I did that started at 16F and ended at 27F. With two layers of socks they kept my feet warm AND they were super comfortable (no pressure spots.)

It's really nice not having to use shoe covers \o/.

Also I don't mind the bright dayglow as I do a lot of urban riding in these cold months anyways so it's kinda ideal for me.

I'd say they were a pretty awesome deal for 158 bux!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

I think those look pretty awesome.


----------



## ridebikeme (Nov 26, 2010)

Look like a great shoe, may I ask where you found them for $158? Are they a 2013/2014 model? I simply wondered if they were on sale ??

Thanks for your help!


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I got them from chain reaction cycles and they are still available at that price:

Northwave Artic Commuter M GTX Boots AW13 | Chain Reaction Cycles

if ur are looking for a cold weather shoe that is awesome for a good price then pick them up while u can!


----------



## ridebikeme (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you for the help! I have a pair of Mavic Drift shoes, but could definitely use something a bit warmer!!

Thanks Again!!


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

Yeah, places like Chainreaction, Wiggle, Ribble or Evans Cycles over in the UK usually have the Northwave winter boots at great prices. Not all the time, and sometimes depending on what season it is, but usually you can find a really cheap price at one of them. 

Probably some other UK dealers out there as well that I'm not familiar with.


----------



## SS Adam (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice, I just picked up a pair at a local shop 
Who had a good 30% off sale, were out if the
Similar celcius black model in my size but
Had these in bright yellow, about $10 more 
List price, but they fit well and I look forward to
Using them once the temps cool and rains happen more 
Often here in western wa state


----------

